# Sloppy tiller arm on ne 30 e-tec



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I've seen some discussion on this here and there, but nothing recently. If the slop in my throttle stays the same, I can live with it. If it gets worse, then I'm going to have to do something. Any fixes? Take it back to the dealer? I do have a carbon extension on it, but that should not have anything to do with it being sloppy. Yes, it is magnifies at the end of the extension, but the throttle still sees the same amount of pressure whether it's from my arm or the tiller extension.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Where is the slop coming from? Is it coming from the tiller at the motor? Or is coming from the throttle grip itself? The CM tiller on my yamaha wore out the tiller bushings at the motor, not so much from operation but more so from bouncing around on the trailer. It was also hard on the throttle itself. It actually wore out the set screw on the throttle grip over time. Had I known this going in I could have prevented that with a little locktite. However, the bushings are a different story. The only thing that would have saved them would have been taking off the tiller extension when trailering. 

Lots of things you can do to mitigate the play in the tiller but you have to be careful to not create a weak link somewhere else.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Where is the slop coming from? Is it coming from the tiller at the motor? Or is coming from the throttle grip itself? The CM tiller on my yamaha wore out the tiller bushings at the motor, not so much from operation but more so from bouncing around on the trailer. It was also hard on the throttle itself. It actually wore out the set screw on the throttle grip over time. Had I known this going in I could have prevented that with a little locktite. However, the bushings are a different story. The only thing that would have saved them would have been taking off the tiller extension when trailering.
> 
> Lots of things you can do to mitigate the play in the tiller but you have to be careful to not create a weak link somewhere else.



It is in the throttle handle itself. I ran a 50 etec for 9 years and it never had any slop. Go figure.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

jmrodandgun said:


> Where is the slop coming from? Is it coming from the tiller at the motor? Or is coming from the throttle grip itself? The CM tiller on my yamaha wore out the tiller bushings at the motor, not so much from operation but more so from bouncing around on the trailer. It was also hard on the throttle itself. It actually wore out the set screw on the throttle grip over time. Had I known this going in I could have prevented that with a little locktite. However, the bushings are a different story. The only thing that would have saved them would have been taking off the tiller extension when trailering.
> 
> Lots of things you can do to mitigate the play in the tiller but you have to be careful to not create a weak link somewhere else.


My 25 Yamaha 2 stroke tiller assembly had to be rebuilt, my mechanic said it was from the CM extension? Seems like it magnifies the slop in the assembly........


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

stephenchurch said:


> My 25 Yamaha 2 stroke tiller assembly had to be rebuilt, my mechanic said it was from the CM extension? Seems like it magnifies the slop in the assembly........


It causes a lot of different issues. The main one being constant pressure on the tiller where it connects to the motor. With that long long lever in your hand you don't notice the torque steer or if the motor tracts straight at speed. That constant pressure wears out the bushings with the quickness. Also all that extra weight out in front of the throttle does not do anyone any favors, this is why it's best to not travel or store the motor with the extension unsupported. 

At one point I decided to machine some bronze bushings but sold the boat before the next set of bushings wore out. I stole the idea from someone who bored out the female end and bushed it bronze as well as made a bronze sleeve for the male end complete with grease channels. Pretty good idea.


----------

